# Bari Dubrovnik Ferry



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if the ferries from Italy to Croatia run all year round?

I'm hoping to come back from Sicily via Dubrovnik around mid November.

TIA

Gerry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerry,

They usually finish for the season on the 31st October.

You might get a freight ferry to Albania (Durres) but they are very old boats.

Don


----------

